# Not sure if its a elgin robin



## 41rollfast (Jan 27, 2013)

I bought this bike on Saturday thinking it was a elgin oriel but it looks to have the same paint designs as a elgin robin. Did the robin have grease zerks as well? both the head tube and bottom braket have them. Also what kind of hubs would this type of frame have ?? How about air cooled hubs or musselmans ??
Thank you for your time.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes it is an Elgin Robin for sure nice find!!


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 27, 2013)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Yes it is an Elgin Robin for sure nice find!!




I have to agree Its a robin but, dont count 38 bluebird out there is a slight difference in the bottom tubes curve so make sure.

Nick.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh yah the robins ive seen in person all had grease zerks as well with air cooled hubs..


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 27, 2013)

Im now thinking its a bluebird as the fenders and fork match up to a 38 bluebird


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 27, 2013)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Oh yah the robins ive seen in person all had grease zerks as well with air cooled hubs..




you have a point grease port does say robin but the fork says bluebird as robins had a different fork.


----------



## 41rollfast (Jan 27, 2013)

*Thanks*

Wow guys I'm so excited to hear about this. I've wanted a robin for a while, but to be a bluebird it's crazy. This was a seal for me !!!!


----------



## bike (Jan 27, 2013)

*does it have*

headbadge? badge holes?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 27, 2013)

Ive seen 2 diffrent style forks for a bluebird and yes this is one but i still believe its Robin.. Maybe you can make it into a Bluebird if you desired


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 27, 2013)

41rollfast said:


> Wow guys I'm so excited to hear about this. I've wanted a robin for a while, but to be a bluebird it's crazy. This was a seal for me !!!!




Does the fork and fenders match the patina of the bike?


----------



## 41rollfast (Jan 27, 2013)

The pitina does match all around frame fork and fenders. 
No head badge but the holes are up and down like other elgins.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 27, 2013)

It's a first year Robin with that long seat mast and top tube ascending angle.
Nice find, it's late, gotta go to sleep.
Chris


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 27, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> It's a first year Robin with that long seat mast and top tube ascending angle.
> Nice find, it's late, gotta go to sleep.
> Chris




Thanks Chris, Is the fork correct? and thanks for sorting it out.
I do see its a robin now that I look closer, triple line paint on the top tube indicating robin
Headbadge holes indicating robin
And the grease port indicating robin.

Nick.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Frame appears to be early Robin but fork and fenders don't look Robin to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## widpanic02 (Jan 28, 2013)

*!*

Tommy likey ! Tommy want robineyy !


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't mean to be a downer here but to turn this back into a Robin will take a major infusion of cash but mostly luck. The last tank went for better than 8 bills, a light cover for 3, and fenders are rare, rack is obtainable, pedals can run a couple hundred. Just sayin...Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jan 28, 2013)

41rollfast said:


> I bought this bike on Saturday thinking it was a elgin oriel but it looks to have the same paint designs as a elgin robin. Did the robin have grease zerks as well? both the head tube and bottom braket have them. Also what kind of hubs would this type of frame have ?? How about air cooled hubs or musselmans ??
> Thank you for your time.




Nice find!


----------



## 41rollfast (Jan 28, 2013)

I agree with Freqman1 it's going to take a lot of luck and more to get it back together. 
Thanks to all who contributed to all the info.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 28, 2013)

On the bright side you still have more of a Robin than a lot of folks! Time and patience can pay off-oh and a little cash won't hurt either! I know Catfish did have a rack for one of these. The seat, stem, bars, and chain  guard are also not too bad. So you can start collecting those things in the mean time. Good luck on your build! The Robins do have the air cooled rear hub and the front also has a grease fitting. I even found the little grease gun that goes with it--they were used for a lot of other things as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 28, 2013)

I know Jerry form chestnut hollow has repop robin tanks.

Nick.


----------



## 41rollfast (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey Nickinator whould you happen to know any more information about the repop tanks ??
Or how I could get ahold of one?


----------

